# The benefits of observing an autopsy?



## EDAC (May 22, 2009)

Would there be any benefit to observing an autopsy? I will be soon starting my A&P class and think seeing the human body in other than pictures would be more realistic (obviously). Has anyone here observed one and if so would you recommend it? It would be a new experience for me but I believe the educational value would be tremendous. So I guess my other question would be, is it even possible, do the coroners generally allow students to observe? 

I am not trying to be ghoullish, but I believe that since life and death play such a big role in this field, the better understanding you can have the better. To me this seems the best way to view and gain some understanding of the human anatomy.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2009)

Most Medical Examiners would probably suggest that your A & P should had a cadaver in the lab as most have had "gross anatomy". They may allow if they are the "teaching" type but many may not allow observations. 

R/r 911


----------



## EDAC (May 22, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Most Medical Examiners would probably suggest that your A & P should had a cadaver in the lab as most have had "gross anatomy". They may allow if they are the "teaching" type but many may not allow observations.
> 
> R/r 911



Do you think it would be of any benefit?


----------



## flhtci01 (May 22, 2009)

We had an ME lecture at our medic class about the autopsy procedure which didn't do much.  But then again we had access to a cadaver lab and were able to see quite a bit and that helped.

In the state I use to reside, there was an ME that would allow students to see an autopsy. The student just had to ask.  So ask around, maybe you one will say yes.


----------



## boingo (May 22, 2009)

We have an open invite with the ME's office here.  As long as you call a day ahead, your more than welcome to see a case.  They also do monthly lectures open to us at no cost.  If you have the opportunity to attend one, jump at the opportunity.


----------



## mycrofft (May 22, 2009)

*I'm not sure. "Cadaver lab" is different from a human necropsy.*

...and I'm ambivalent about cadaver lab.

I found a working knowledge of the AP plus a physical exam class (yes, one whole semester nursing and MD school combined PE class with hands-on) then many encounters with real pts did the trick pretty well, and in fact I learn new stuff every week still.

It would seem to me you would need to see a LOT of cadavers to get an appreciable amount of clinical learning, although the emotional and professional mindset areas could benefit from seeing death handled professionally and respectfully.

(Remembering the fact that the majority of people wh go into careers do NOT stay in thet one they prepared for,  maybe some folks would like to go further into forensic pathology, CSI, or other related trips after such exposure?).


----------



## Onceamedic (May 22, 2009)

My first clinical day in paramedic school included a double autopsy. (25 yom and his 25 yo wife killed by a drunk driver).  It is part of the curriculum in the school I went to and everybody in class eventually went to at least one.  We examined the bodies, palpating and noting possible injuries, then when the body was opened, we saw what had happened to the organs and other body structures.  After each of the organs was removed, we inspected each one, including dissection.  The ME was incredible - eager to answer questions and to help.  It was an awesome experience.  There is nothing in the textbooks or even in those colorless, dessicated anatomy specimens that even comes close to the real thing.  If you have the opportunity, by all means take it.


----------



## fma08 (May 22, 2009)

We never got a cadaver lab in A&P... Med school up north stole em all


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 22, 2009)

I think there are great medical museums out there for this educational purpose.


----------



## daedalus (May 22, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> My first clinical day in paramedic school included a double autopsy. (25 yom and his 25 yo wife killed by a drunk driver).  It is part of the curriculum in the school I went to and everybody in class eventually went to at least one.  We examined the bodies, palpating and noting possible injuries, then when the body was opened, we saw what had happened to the organs and other body structures.  After each of the organs was removed, we inspected each one, including dissection.  The ME was incredible - eager to answer questions and to help.  It was an awesome experience.  There is nothing in the textbooks or even in those colorless, dessicated anatomy specimens that even comes close to the real thing.  If you have the opportunity, by all means take it.



You went to an awesome paramedic school.


----------



## EDAC (May 22, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> I think there are great medical museums out there for this educational purpose.



Sorry none around here.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 22, 2009)

*re*

Not sure where you live, but if your in Northern California, get into Dr. Abts Human Anatomy at Shasta College.  Each semester receives 2 fresh cadavers.  Do the autopsy and prosection yourself and then test out on the same bodies as you go further in.   Hardest class I've ever taken and worth every painstaking moment


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2009)

Corky said:


> N Each semester receives 2 fresh cadavers.



Oxy-moronic


----------



## EDAC (May 23, 2009)

Corky said:


> Not sure where you live, but if your in Northern California, get into Dr. Abts Human Anatomy at Shasta College.  Each semester receives 2 fresh cadavers.  Do the autopsy and prosection yourself and then test out on the same bodies as you go further in.   Hardest class I've ever taken and worth every painstaking moment



I wish I was closer, I'm in Central CA, quite a ways from Shasta.


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2009)

As for observing an autopsy... go for it, if you can. It was a cool experience for me. The most recent one I observed was a traumatic arrest I'd been on... 80-something with an aortic disection and C3 transection. Impressive.

I've seen a few others. We have a good relationship with the local Coroner's office... they invite us to come observe. Scheduling is hit or miss, because our county "posts" bodies at a few different hospitals.




Crimson Ghost said:


> I think there are great medical museums out there for this educational purpose.


If you think there isn't one - Look around. Talk to your local medical schools. They exist... you just don't know about them.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 23, 2009)

One of the former air medical services I worked with offered a cadaver lab twice a year in Ft. Worth. We used the lab to maintain currency in some of our rarely used advanced skills such as central access, tube thoracostomies, and surgical airways. We would occasionally have a medic student or two tag along for a solid up close lesson on A&P. It was a really neat experience! I wish more opportunities were available..............


----------



## Sasha (May 23, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> I think there are great medical museums out there for this educational purpose.



There's one in Tampa 'til June 28th. http://www.mosi.org/


----------



## ResTech (May 23, 2009)

My Paramedic class goes to the University of Maryland School of medicine for autopsy and cadaver lab. Our medical director always goes along and teaches us surgical airways, IO's, intubation, and chest decompression in the cadaver lab. 

I find the observing of autopsy's to be beneficial. It gives you a whole new insight into the human body... more so then what pictures can. To see up close and personal a brain being dissected and seeing the bleed in the area of the pons that caused the death of a pt. in an MVC is awesome. 

At the Medical Examiner's office in Baltimore, they always have 8 or 9 deceased ppl lined up on tables with staff dissecting them simultaneously. Opens ur eyes up to life and the grim reality of death.

So to answer ur question... definitely beneficial! Go for it if u ever get the chance.


----------



## redcrossemt (May 23, 2009)

Would recommend attending an autopsy, but would more so suggest attending an A&P class with cadaver lab. I thought the lab helped me to better understand anatomy and retain the knowledge. The autopsy didn't really add to my clinical education, other than giving me an appreciation for how an autopsy is done, and the respect paid to the deceased.

If you have a teaching hospital or tertiary care center close, you may have better luck getting into an autopsy there - they are used to having all sorts of students on a daily basis.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 28, 2009)

I don't know your specific situation, but one of our clinicals is at the morgue, to watch an autopsy. If you're in medic, or even EMT, ask your clinical coordinator and she may be able to schedule you to view one.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 3, 2009)

I am currently enrolled in A&P class with lab. We do work with cadavers but I would like to observe an autopsy as well.
The cadavers we use are a few months old and have already been dissected; tissues are discolorated from time and/or preservants and look kind of dehydrated, perhaps there are other changes as well, so it would be nice to see what they looked like shortly after death.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 3, 2009)

My paramedic class was required to go the NYC medical examiner's office.  I watched 2 autopsies.


----------



## 281mustang (Jun 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> There's one in Tampa 'til June 28th. http://www.mosi.org/


 That sucks, I wanted to wait until after I finished A&P 2 before I went again. It's definitely a very cool museum though for anyone that has the opportunity to visit before it gets closed.


----------

